# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Tomb Raider Anniversary

## eno84

Pershendetje. Do te doja te me ndihmoni per te gjetur crackun e TOMB RAIDER  ANNIVERSARY, pasi versioni qe kam i ka skaduar licensa (jo ne torrent se nuk di se si funksionon ky aplikim)

----------


## Gerdi

Kerko ketu

----------


## eno84

FLm Gerdi, e gjeta crackun

----------

